# Maths Teacher



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm a UK qualified Maths teacher with several years of experience and will be moving to Melbourne to marry my partner later this year.

I know that my UK teaching qualification is not recognised overseas (I trained via the Graduate Teacher Programme which was 'on the job' training with support from Brunel University and is only recognised in England and Wales). I have a undergraduate maths degree from a UK University.

My question is - What course would I need to complete to be able to teach in Victoria (Melbourne in particular) and does any one know what the chances of gaining sponsorship from a school to pay for University fees?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is a page on one Australian uni for scholarships. http://international.curtin.edu.au/scholarships/

However, the last bit at the bottom is vital...



> [As a sponsored student you would receive assistance (or a scholarship) from your home government, organisation or company to undertake studies in Australia. This funding is usually administered by the sponsoring body within your home country (and not by Curtin University).


I wonder how many real scholarships are available and how they get divided up between Australians and International Students.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Kaffee said:


> I'm a UK qualified Maths teacher with several years of experience and will be moving to Melbourne to marry my partner later this year.
> 
> I know that my UK teaching qualification is not recognised overseas (I trained via the Graduate Teacher Programme which was 'on the job' training with support from Brunel University and is only recognised in England and Wales). I have a undergraduate maths degree from a UK University.
> 
> My question is - What course would I need to complete to be able to teach in Victoria (Melbourne in particular) and does any one know what the chances of gaining sponsorship from a school to pay for University fees?


From this article it would appear there is a glut of general teachers and a potential shortage in some foelds, so those subjects would be the ones to concentrate on. As far as sponsorship I doubt there would be many if any available. 
Also remember that until you become a permanent resident you will pay international student rates, which are much more than the domestic rate.


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> ....
> Also remember that until you become a permanent resident you will pay international student rates, which are much more than the domestic rate.


Thanks for both replies.

PR after 2 years or when I get my 820 after marriage?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Kaffee said:


> Thanks for both replies.
> 
> PR after 2 years or when I get my 820 after marriage?


2 years from your 820.
I also forgot to post the link to the article.!!
Here it is https://www.teachermagazine.com.au/geoff-masters/article/planning-a-stronger-teacher-workforce


----------

